# Outstanding Sermon on Rome



## buggy (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's an good sermon on Rome by Faith Tacoma PCA:

http://www.faithtacoma.org/sermons/Romancath/RC12.html

Of this I am most struck: "We must repair the Protestant indifference to the church rather than embrace the errors of Rome."


----------



## dudley (Mar 28, 2010)

buggy said:


> Here's an good sermon on Rome by Faith Tacoma PCA:
> 
> http://www.faithtacoma.org/sermons/Romancath/RC12.html
> 
> Of this I am most struck: "We must repair the Protestant indifference to the church rather than embrace the errors of Rome."



I could not agree more! As reformed Protestants we must never embrace the errors of Rome. I also think the thesis of the sermon *" seeking to demonstrate why the Roman Catholics are mistaken in their views, dangerously mistaken, and why no Protestant ought to join himself to Rome no matter how disgusted he may be with the state of Protestantism. I do not apologize for the polemic. The Bible says that it is necessary to expose and contradict false teaching." * 

I also agree completely with the following statement forom the sermon.
*"I do not want any of you, ever, to become a Roman Catholic. Over these last weeks I have told you why. But it will be an altogether pyrrhic victory if all we succeed at doing is making ourselves more anti-Catholic. As one old Reformed writer put it, "Faith is not the negation of errors, but the affirmation of the truth." [Francis Burman, in Sepp, ii, 181]"*

Finally I wholeheartedly agree when he says "We have said that Rome's killing error is that it allows much to interfere with the heart's grasp of the grace of God, it overlays that message of an omnipotent and sovereign love with so many layers of human performance in pious works that grace is finally buried out of sight, reduced to merely the availability of salvation for those who will avail themselves of the opportunity to do what must be done to go to heaven. The startling, the surprising, the heart-breaking, the humbling, the enthralling, the thrilling character of this wonderful love is so diminished as usually to be lost altogether. *The converts to Rome will protest it is not so," * 

I can attest as a convert from Roman catholicism to the Reformed Protestant fold and now a Presbyterian, *that it is so*!


----------

